# Invasive Plant



## Graybeard (Apr 26, 2019)

This is called garlic mustard and it's invading our woods. I'm told it travels in on deer and other animals. It will completely cover the under story and out compete native spring ephemerals. Bugger to get rid of, have to dig it up and put in a trash bag and trash it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 26, 2019)

A little Roundup will take care of that for you.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 26, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> This is called garlic mustard and it's invading our woods. I'm told it travels in on deer and other animals. It will completely cover the under story and out compete native spring ephemerals. Bugger to get rid of, have to dig it up and put in a trash bag and trash it.
> 
> View attachment 165065
> 
> View attachment 165066



There were no seed heads, simply pull it and lay it on an elevated log / rock to dry out. Then it is dead, without chemical... Trashing it just adds to landfill space, recycle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 26, 2019)

It's not on my property.


----------



## phinds (Apr 26, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> It's not on my property.


Invoke hot pursuit


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 26, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> It's not on my property.



Oh, so you snuck over and stole it, bagged the evidence and stashed it in trash can to lose it to the sanitation department?...?//...


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Notify your county agent, or your county weed control office, (_they typically run out of the county shop with the highway department_). If it's an invasive, they may take care of it themselves, or they may notify the land owner and demand he take care of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 27, 2019)

We have that here in New York as well. As stated before, if picked before the seed heads form, you can just leave it to dry out and disappear. But at a local park, our Scout troop used to go "harvest" this stuff each year and bag it up. To me, it always seemed to me that we were eliminating one problem to create another but the park stewards were pretty adamant about using the plastic bags.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm afraid there were seed heads. The photo's were taken along the road. And yes, the road is on my neighbors property, they pay taxes on it but there's an easement for the road and electrical lines. Just going by what others have said, https://emswcd.org/removing-garlic-mustard/ I only sneak on my neighbor's property to hunt morels. 

I think Bob hit it on the head. Since it's a biannual you can pick it and let it dry out the first year. The second year with seed heads is another matter I guess. Or so they say. 

Truthfully I don't think the government/people are all that worried about wildflowers. When I mentioned it to our township patrol man he just shrugged. 

Sorry to have made anyone get all worked up. I just thought folks from other parts of the county might be interested in what's going on around here.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2019)

Pick em and eat em. They are actually good for you. 

https://www.ediblewildfood.com/garlic-mustard.aspx


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 27, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Pick em and eat em. They are actually good for you.
> 
> https://www.ediblewildfood.com/garlic-mustard.aspx



There you go... Try them, if they're not real tasty, let a local reporter know they're edible, dwell on how good for you they are, and tell the world where to find them. Pretty soon all the health food yuppies will have them picked clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks like that's how it got here in the first place. http://nyis.info/invasive_species/garlic-mustard/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

